# The most boring perceiver type?



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

I assume perceivers are more interesting than judgers or more 'fun' anyway, but that might be a bit biased cause i'm attracted to them :tongue:

imo INxP might be more so 'boring' than the other P's but i'm curious to know what you all think? :shocked:


----------



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

Well I don't mean to be a typist, but I've personally found that SPs bore me a lot.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

ISTP. A girl from where I study dance is one and she's so boring and simple. I don't know if they're all boring but at least the one I know is.


----------



## DustyWind (Dec 18, 2013)

Don't generalize people based on their type. Not everyone will be interesting or have the same outlook on life as you do. Not everyone is 100% pure INFJ or ENTP or ESFP or whatever. This way I can easily discard ESTJs from my repertoire of social interactions based upon what I've read, while experience dictates that some ESTJs are not bad at all. Just different.

In short, stop judging.


----------



## Ligerman30 (Oct 23, 2013)

INTPs can be very boring to hang out with ... They never talk and when they do it's about particle physics and sh*t. Uggg (I jest though I love intp)


----------



## Greenfeldspar (Nov 3, 2009)

I think we're all a bunch of boring butts, not to generalize or anything. :wink:


----------



## Hypathia (Nov 20, 2013)

Lemxn said:


> ISTP. A girl from where I study dance is one and she's so boring and simple. I don't know if they're all boring but at least the one I know is.


I got to agree, ISTPs bore me the most. One ISTP friend of mine knows I like science and space, but I tend to lay on the philosophical/natural rather than technical side of things. Knowledge is my favourite meal, but NOT when it's about how machines work! ISTPs are great, loyal friends, but boy it's mind numbing to hang out with them. They sure know how to be great hosts and enjoy life in a epicurean way, though. I can appreciate that, me that is too lazy or feels too incompetent to do all the crazy cooking he does.

OH AND GADGETS. I DON'T CARE. STOP SHOWING ME TECH STUFF. I don't give a shit about how android is better than apple or how great this app is. It's mundane. Give me substance.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

googoodoll said:


> I assume perceivers are more interesting than judgers or more 'fun' anyway, but that might be a bit biased *cause i'm attracted to them* :tongue:


This is getting interesting.

I know that every time I post something like this you momentarily revert to hating me, but you know, whatever. I'll take the hate.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Derange At 170 said:


> This is getting interesting.
> 
> I know that every time I post something like this you momentarily revert to hating me, but you know, whatever. I'll take the hate.


^^seconded. I think she's trying to ask me out, IMO.. what do you think Derange?


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

Derange At 170 said:


> This is getting interesting.


'Interesting' being the keyword. 



> I know that every time I post something like this you momentarily revert to hating me, but you know, whatever. I'll take the hate.


Please don't mistake my aloofness for hatred.


----------



## INFJElisabet (Jan 27, 2014)

I don´t know the personalities very well. But people tend not to bore me... I find most people very interesting .... is that very INFJ of me?


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

googoodoll said:


> 'Interesting' being the keyword.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't mistake my aloofness for hatred.


Mmhmmm.. you know you love me.. I know you care..


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> ^^seconded. I think she's trying to ask me out, IMO.. what do you think Derange?


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

INFJElisabet said:


> I don´t know the personalities very well. But people tend not to bore me... I find most people very interesting .... is that very INFJ of me?


WElll.. you at least find _me_​ interesting.. I don't know about anyone else.. *wink


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't consider spontaneity and thrill seeking, "fun". I find it incredibly boring. So, SP. Free in all the wrong ways. Most people would find me boring, and half dead. Whatever. 

A perfect example of this is the Lila character from Dexter. So can't stand her. She has a superficiality that passes for grace and confidence. An ease to her being, that lacks any intensity. Nothing is hidden, because all she has to offer is displayed. When I find can find out everything I need to know about you in ten minutes, you're boring. I don't care how much you duck social convention or how free spirited you are. Free spirits don't have spirits.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> ^^seconded. I think she's trying to ask me out, IMO.. what do you think Derange?














googoodoll said:


> 'Interesting' being the keyword.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't mistake my aloofness for hatred.


Haha yeah this is what I meant.


----------



## Hypathia (Nov 20, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I don't consider spontaneity and thrill seeking, "fun". I find it incredibly boring. So, SP. Free in all the wrong ways. Most people would find me boring, and half dead. Whatever.
> 
> A perfect example of this is the Lila character from Dexter. So can't stand her. She has a superficiality that passes for grace and confidence. An ease to her being, that lacks any intensity. Nothing is hidden, because all she has to offer is displayed. When I find can find out everything I need to know about you in ten minutes, you're boring. I don't care how much you duck social convention or how free spirited you are. Free spirits don't have spirits.


God fuck I'm glad I wasn't the only one to dislike this dumb bitch


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I don't consider spontaneity and thrill seeking, "fun". I find it incredibly boring.


Holy moly, so are you one of those J-puritans that tend to date other judgers then?


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Derange At 170 said:


> Haha yeah this is what I meant.


link broken... :'(


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

I find people in general boring. Even the so-called intellectuals and deep conversationalists. I don't think there's nothing wrong with being boring, it just is. If I want to be entertained I retreat to my inner world where the fun is. Reality just pales in comparison, including the people in it.


----------



## INFJElisabet (Jan 27, 2014)

ENTrePeneur said:


> WElll.. you at least find _me_​ interesting.. I don't know about anyone else.. *wink


Yes! How is someone with an ironman avatar, NOT interesting????


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

INFJElisabet said:


> people tend not to bore me... I find most people very interesting .... is that very INFJ of me?


Nope, that's very politically correct of you.:bored:


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

INFJElisabet said:


> Yes! How is someone with an ironman avatar, NOT interesting????


exactly!


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Hypathia said:


> God fuck I'm glad I wasn't the only one to dislike this dumb bitch


She embodies everything I can't stand. The superficial artist. She just warmed up the room to these men. She made it more stale to me. Oh, we get to be free, yippee. It isn't actually freedom. I actually see her as a tyrant. Everyone must conform to her "freedom", and you're a square if you don't. Being "free" aint walking around barefoot and just being bold. Jane from Breaking Bad is another character like this I can't stand. 



googoodoll said:


> Holy moly, so are you one of those J-puritans that tend to date other judgers then?


Not at all. INFP women are my favorite probably. I want a woman who is.....difficult. INFP are rough round the edges. They have attitude.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

googoodoll said:


> Nope, that's very politically correct of you.:bored:


no it's very attractive of her


----------



## INFJElisabet (Jan 27, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I don't consider spontaneity and thrill seeking, "fun". I find it incredibly boring. So, SP. Free in all the wrong ways. Most people would find me boring, and half dead. Whatever.
> 
> A perfect example of this is the Lila character from Dexter. So can't stand her. She has a superficiality that passes for grace and confidence. An ease to her being, that lacks any intensity. Nothing is hidden, because all she has to offer is displayed. When I find can find out everything I need to know about you in ten minutes, you're boring. I don't care how much you duck social convention or how free spirited you are. Free spirits don't have spirits.


I somewhat get what you are saying. Even though I do like the "free spirit" (now, am I boring, since I seem to like everyone?). But I love the quiet ones, where you kind of have to dig in to get to know them. One of my best friends is an INTJ, and he is just wonderful.


----------



## INFJElisabet (Jan 27, 2014)

googoodoll said:


> Nope, that's very politically correct of you.:bored:


I get why you would think that. But it is very honest. I genuinely just like people. I like thinking about why they are the way they are... what might have happened etc. My favorite hobby is to just look at people, and just wonder... what kind of life they are living.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

INFJElisabet said:


> I get why you would think that. But it is very honest. I genuinely just like people. I like thinking about why they are the way they are... what might have happened etc. My favorite hobby is to just look at people, and just wonder... what kind of life they are living.


So many gifs for this.. too bad i'm on a school computer or I would show you


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

It really depends on what your idea of a boring person is. Sometimes it's not the person themselves, but just a clash of interests. 

I remember hanging out with an ESTP watching "the game" or some kind of sport event. I forgot which one. He was so into it, and I can't follow sports games at all. He called me the most boring person he's ever met. Oh well. :laughing:


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

INFJElisabet said:


> I get why you would think that. But it is very honest. I genuinely just like people. I like thinking about why they are the way they are... what might have happened etc. My favorite hobby is to just look at people, and just wonder... what kind of life they are living.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

zazara said:


> It really depends on what your idea of a boring person is. Sometimes it's not the person themselves, but just a clash of interests.
> 
> I remember hanging out with an ESTP watching "the game" or some kind of sport event. I forgot which one. He was so into it, and I can't follow sports games at all. He called me the most boring person he's ever met. Oh well. :laughing:


XD LOL I find ENFPs enticing and very sexy


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

ExxP's are out of the question, it's a tie between the IxxP types, on which is the dullest.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> XD LOL I find ENFPs enticing and very sexy


Why thank you. :wink:

Seriously though? I've never heard that before.


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> XD LOL I find ENFPs enticing and very sexy


Well you soon changed your tune...


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

googoodoll said:


> ExxP's are out of the question, it's a tie between the IxxP types, on which is the dullest.


Well hold on now, I've met my fair share of dull extroverts.


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

zazara said:


> Well hold on now, I've met my fair share of dull extroverts.


I meant the most boring perceiving type.


----------



## INFJElisabet (Jan 27, 2014)

zazara said:


> Well hold on now, I've met my fair share of dull extroverts.



Agreed. They can sometimes, just be... too much that it kind of becomes dull.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

zazara said:


> Why thank you. :wink:
> 
> Seriously though? I've never heard that before.


Really? I've always liked ENFPs... they're attractive and beautiful



googoodoll said:


> Well you soon changed your tune...


Jealous?


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

googoodoll said:


> I meant the most boring perceiving type.


My statement still stands.


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't think ISxP's are more boring than INxP's, cause like ESxP's they tend to do fun activities that boast adrenaline, a lot of you are N types so you'll probably just say SP's are the most boring, when they're the opposite of that.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Really? I've always liked ENFPs... they're attractive and beautiful


Aw. :blushed: .. but are you just talking about physical attractiveness and beauty here? Everyone is beautiful.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

INTP.

Are we done now?


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

googoodoll said:


> I don't think ISxP's are more boring than INxP's, cause like ESxP's they tend to do fun activities that boast adrenaline, a lot of you are N types so you'll probably just say SP's are the most boring, when they're the opposite of that.


I don't think any one perceiving type is more or less boring than another. It all has to do with the individual as a person.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

zazara said:


> Aw. :blushed: .. but are you just talking about physical attractiveness and beauty here? Everyone is beautiful.


Never seen an enfp in person... so personality. All the way... y'all are so flashy and it's awesome


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

zazara said:


> I don't think any one perceiving type is more or less boring than another. It all has to do with the individual as a person.


I'm all about keeping the peace here, but this is a purely stereotypical conversation, i don't get why people keep saying don't judge others by their type?? at least i'm not claiming one type is more likely to murder than the other like Sparky does.


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Jealous?


Nope.


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

Lemxn:4589286 said:


> ISTP. A girl from where I study dance is one and she's so boring and simple. I don't know if they're all boring but at least the one I know is.


ISTPs are not boring. You either don't know them well enough, or they don't deem you good enough to show themselves around you.


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

Nubb said:


> ISTPs are not boring. You either don't know them well enough, or they don't deem you good enough to show themselves around you.


I second this, SP's are far from boring. :kitteh:


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> . y'all are so flashy and it's awesome


You're funny. :laughing:



googoodoll said:


> I'm all about keeping the peace here, but this is a purely stereotypical conversation, i don't get why people keep saying don't judge others by their type?? at least i'm not claiming one type is more likely to murder than the other like Sparky does.


Ah, I suck at stereotypical conversations. What's the point? :frustrating:


----------



## Hypathia (Nov 20, 2013)

googoodoll said:


> I don't think ISxP's are more boring than INxP's, cause like ESxP's they tend to do fun activities that boast adrenaline, a lot of you are N types so you'll probably just say SP's are the most boring, when they're the opposite of that.


We all have different definitions of fun. To me, fun is intellectual sparring, sharing and stimulation. I like to open up some kind of kaleidoscope view of our world and our place within it, and have others look through it and twist my kaleidoscope in ways I didn't think of before. If my understanding of the world and my philosophical musings about it could represent a giant digital painted map which contains visual representations and interconnecting links, then to me an interesting person is someone who can either help me bring my painted map to higher definition by adding more pixels to already existing features or by bringing new elements to it.

SPs are bored to death by my fun. So it's mutually boring. It's all relative.


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

Hypathia said:


> We all have different definitions of fun.


I meant the conventional definition of fun, and INxP's don't quite cut it in comparison to the other P types.


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

Hypathia said:


> SPs are bored to death by my fun.


What do you base this on?


----------



## INFJElisabet (Jan 27, 2014)

SpectrumOfThought said:


> INTP.
> 
> Are we done now?


This post made me go "aaaww" in my head. And shows that you are not boring, at all.


----------



## Hypathia (Nov 20, 2013)

googoodoll said:


> I meant the conventional definition of fun, and INxP's don't quite cut it in comparison to the other P types.


Yeah and my type of fun is conventional, maybe? What is "conventional fun" anyway? Clubs, gaming, sports...?????


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

zazara said:


> Ah, I suck at stereotypical conversations. What's the point? :frustrating:


because most of the threads in this section are more about assumptions or theories, since there is obviously no way to determine if they are in fact true, without making everyone in the world take the myers briggs test.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

googoodoll said:


> I meant the conventional definition of fun


Conventional sounds boring.


----------



## Hypathia (Nov 20, 2013)

Dragunov said:


> What do you base this on?


I should have been more specific. ESFPs seem to be able to deal with me, but I'm basing myself on my personal experiences with a handful of ISTPs. They inevitably revert to talking about material objects and other very... Terrestrial thoughts?


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

Dragunov said:


> What do you base this on?


The fact they aren't intuitive, it's called elitism.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

googoodoll said:


> because most of the threads in this section are more about assumptions or theories, since there is obviously no way to determine if they are in fact true, without making everyone in the world take the myers briggs test.


The thing is, everyone has their own idea of what fun and boring is. That's why it's irrelevant to say one is generally more boring than another when we all have contrasting views on the subject of fun. I think it's too vague to assume anything.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

googoodoll said:


> I meant the conventional definition of fun, and INxP's don't quite cut it in comparison to the other P types.


I am not fun lol. I am getting better though. This thread makes me think of a time I was dating a P. Artist type. Like second date. She told me to come over to her house on a weekend. When I get there, I see she has this day of "hiking" planned. She has made lunches. Took some supplies around her house to make a first aid kit, other preparations, etc.. Put a lot of effort into it, and was very chipper and ready to go. And I'm just like, "nope." Aint happening. I was very gentle in destroying the plans, but was firm that it wasn't happening. We may not even have been hiking. We could have walked for five minutes and she fucks my brains out. But I was not even open to that. lol. I was only about 19 though, so I have matured. Today, I would go. Even though I still hate "hiking". So I can't have another person like me. You ask me to make plans, or rely on me to do so, and nothing is gonna happen. We're gonna sit around and get high or something.


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

Derange At 170 said:


> This is why you're boring, ISTP.


Ironic.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

dragunov said:


> ironic.


*b.o.r.i.n.g.*


----------



## DustyWind (Dec 18, 2013)

arkigos said:


> You are really into those paralyzed by unresolvable hyper morality types, eh? Nothing is sexier than intense self-scrutiny. Ooh baby.












Srsly.


----------



## Hypathia (Nov 20, 2013)

arkigos said:


> Nothing as a concept is absolutely fascinating, sure, but the actual experience of it (or as close to it as we are capable of) is rather the definition of boring.
> 
> I think that was the whole point that you and others were skirting around... the idea that content lacking conceptual resonance is, to you, nothing.... and thus boring. And that which you imagine other types as seeing as, perhaps, nothing is interesting to you. Hence the definition of nothing (in context) looping back to subjectivity, as I mentioned.
> 
> ...


Would you mind speaking more simply? I think this exchange is interesting and I regret that my English level is not quite good enough yet for academic speech. By all means do honour to Shakespeare's tongue, but have some mercy for me who was raised with Molière's, please?

Now, if I understood your comment properly, I'd like to raise a few points. "The actual experience of nothing is rather the definition of boring." This cannot be, as nothing is impossible to experience. If you then mean "not experiencing anything", then that cannot be boring for boredom is an experience in and of itself. If nothing = boring, boring = nothing and boring is a qualitative inextricably linked to a subject, and nothing can only become a subject as a concept, not as an experience as already stated.

How is bringing up nothing as anything other than a concept of it particularly relevant in this topic, either? We're all being irrelevant right now.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

"_I will quietly play with my nuts and bolts, here in the front of my tiny workbench... Forever!_" ISTP


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

Hypathia said:


> "The actual experience of nothing is rather the definition of boring." This cannot be, as nothing is impossible to experience. If you then mean "not experiencing anything", then that cannot be boring for boredom is an experience in and of itself. If nothing = boring, boring = nothing, and boring is a qualitative.


Your making it a lot harder than it needs to be, doing nothing = boring.

There is literally no point discussing this since it so paradoxical. It just goes in circles.


----------



## Hypathia (Nov 20, 2013)

Dragunov said:


> Your making it a lot harder than it needs to be, doing nothing = boring.
> 
> There is literally no point discussing this since it so paradoxical. It just goes in circles.


----------



## cindennrella (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm sure most people find me "conventionally boring". And to be honest, they're right, I am boring when I'm around them. Points for the INXPs.


----------



## Hypathia (Nov 20, 2013)

cindennrella said:


> I'm sure most people find me "conventionally boring". And to be honest, they're right, I am boring when I'm around them. Points for the INXPs.


I don't think you INFPs are boring. Your company can actually be very interesting for us. Your P allows you to take in from us J, who like to externalise, and your F makes you want to validate and nurture us, so you'll indulge our fancy trips even if it may not interest you personally that much. You're usually smart enough to sustain the conversation, too. That makes your company fun.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

In my experience with people they almost all tend to be boring - thus I can say that all types are boring with confidence :mellow:

The most boring, though, are those claiming/thinking they were oh so interesting.


----------



## Hypathia (Nov 20, 2013)

Erbse said:


> In my experience with people they almost all tend to be boring - thus I can say that all types are boring with confidence :mellow:
> 
> The most boring, though, are those claiming/thinking they were oh so interesting.












Can't blame you though. You get on here and erryone be dissing your type.


----------



## cindennrella (Jun 10, 2012)

Hypathia said:


> I don't think you INFPs are boring. Your company can actually be very interesting for us. Your P allows you to take in from us J, who like to externalise, and your F makes you want to validate and nurture us, so you'll indulge our fancy trips even if it may not interest you personally that much. You're usually smart enough to sustain the conversation, too. That makes your company fun.


Oh, that's really sweet. I'm not saying I think I'm boring, though. It's just that it's hard for me to feel comfortable enough to be myself. It really depends on who I'm with. That's why I can assure you most people find me boring. I am boring around them, it's the way it is and I'm okay with that. Most people I know are not INTJs 
I'm not really sure about the validating and nurturing, I may or may not do that, but I would probably enjoy those fancy trips you talk about :kitteh:


----------



## DragonFire (Jan 27, 2014)

most boring are SJs because they are scared of anything out of the ordinary
then intuitives because they are scared of action or aggression or anything Se like
then Js because they are all stiff

least boring are SPs because we understand action and chaos


----------



## Hypathia (Nov 20, 2013)

cindennrella said:


> Oh, that's really sweet. I'm not saying I think I'm boring, though. It's just that it's hard for me to feel comfortable enough to be myself. It really depends on who I'm with. That's why I can assure you most people find me boring. I am boring around them, it's the way it is and I'm okay with that. Most people I know are not INTJs
> I'm not really sure about the validating and nurturing, I may or may not do that, but I would probably enjoy those fancy trips you talk about :kitteh:


Well, I'm only basing myself on what the many INFPs in my life told me. It's not an off/on switch anyway, errrybody is different, etc.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Hypathia said:


> [...]


Uh-huh. :mellow:


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

Hypathia said:


> I don't think you INFPs are boring.


They are boring in comparison to the rest of the other P's even they admit it.


----------



## Hypathia (Nov 20, 2013)

googoodoll said:


> They are boring in comparison to the rest of the other P's even they admit it.


OK. But I still don't agree with it myself. In fact, I find INFPs more fun than INFJs. But that might be because two NJ together cancel each other out. They are either confrontational or silent. No in between.

Guess I can't call you out on that one too much without being a hypocrite.


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

Hypathia said:


> I find INFPs more fun than INFJs.


I said compared to the other P's i didn't say they were the most boring type, if you bothered to read the first sentence i posted, you would know i already think that P's are more fun than J's.


----------



## Hypathia (Nov 20, 2013)

googoodoll said:


> I said compared to the other P's i didn't say they were the most boring type, if you bothered to read the first sentence i posted, you would know i already think that P's are more fun than J's.


I am aware of that. So what, are we not allowed to bring up non Perceivers in this dear topic of yours?


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Hypathia said:


> OK. But I still don't agree with it myself. In fact, I find INFPs more fun than INFJs. But that might be because two NJ together cancel each other out. They are either confrontational or silent. No in between.
> 
> Guess I can't call you out on that one too much without being a hypocrite.


I thought I wanted an INFJ woman at first. But then realized we would cancel each other out. INFJ is the best type, so clearly INFJ women are the best. They actually are.. Too bad for me though. Dating an INFJ would be like dating my sister. It is like mixing water with water. There is no reaction. No combustion. We are each one sided in our own way. You don't put two keys together, you put a key with a lock..


----------



## Hypathia (Nov 20, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I thought I wanted an INFJ woman at first. But then realized we would cancel each other out. INFJ is the best type, so clearly INFJ women are the best. They actually are.. Too bad for me though. Dating an INFJ would be like dating my sister. It is like mixing water with water. There is no reaction. No combustion. We are each one sided in our own way. You don't put two keys together, you put a key with a lock..


Hell, even INTJ x INFJ is like water with water from my experience. I agree, it's unfortunate.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Hypathia said:


> Hell, even INTJ x INFJ is like water with water from my experience. I agree, it's unfortunate.


INTJ and INFJ are supposed to be a good match actually. They have Ni, and can bring clarity to our vagueness. I feel they understand me.

But I am close to INTJ, and you are close INFJ, so we are kind of in the same region. I need a true INTJ

:kitteh:


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

I actually think my type people can be boring goonies...
That's what happens when you're stuck in your inner world which cannot be shared, lol.
But me, I try to align with the person if it's worth it. And try to find common ground in order to joke or discuss.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I think Enneagram instinctual types have more to do with boredom.
NFPs tend to be the most boring overall, with NTPs as a close second.


----------



## Hypathia (Nov 20, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> INTJ and INFJ are supposed to be a good match actually. They have Ni, and can bring clarity to our vagueness. I feel they understand me.
> 
> But I am close to INTJ, and you are close INFJ, so we are kind of in the same region. I need a true INTJ
> 
> :kitteh:


I was looking forward to that Ni connection. It's a trap, unless the other has a world view that naturally meshes well with yours. Otherwise, Te/Fe gets involved and shit hits the fan. Quietly, of course. 



TwistedMuses said:


> I actually think my type people can be boring goonies...
> That's what happens when you're stuck in your inner world which cannot be shared, lol.
> But me, I try to align with the person if it's worth it. And try to find common ground in order to joke or discuss.


Ok I think I solved the INFP riddle. INFPs aren't actually boring. It's their god fucking shitty self-esteem again. It makes them think they're boring, so they don't assert themselves with people, and then it gets boring with people, and that makes them think it confirms that they're a boring person and keeps their esteem down. It's a vicious circle.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

arkigos said:


> You are really into those paralyzed by unresolvable hyper morality types, eh? Nothing is sexier than intense self-scrutiny. Ooh baby.


Oh, INTPs...I do feel sorry that your "demonic" relationship to Fi makes us seem so fraught with the cooties.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Hypathia said:


> Ok I think I solved the INFP riddle. INFPs aren't actually boring. It's their god fucking shitty self-esteem again. It makes them think they're boring, so they don't assert themselves with people, and then it gets boring with people, and that makes them think it confirms that they're a boring person and keeps their esteem down. It's a vicious circle.


That... might hold some truth. Fuck.


----------



## gestalt (Feb 15, 2011)

The type that can't stop playing with their fucking phones, jesus christ.

When the fuck did this become acceptable?

Play with your thing at home, please. I don't want to watch you do it.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

hornet said:


> I think Enneagram instinctual types have more to do with boredom.


So which is the most boring instinctual variant, then?

I think that is subjective, too.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

INFPs are interesting when you engage their Ne, but most conversations with them are more calculated to engage their Si instead. Like @cindennrella said, INFP is probably pretty likely to seem pretty dull to the average person who engages with them. In my experience with INFP, their creativity comes out in writing and music and brainstorming creative ideas... but INFPs are more like ISTJs than you might expect. 

Here are two INFPs and an INTP being really boring. Enjoy:














That is what INxP people are like in many conversations. Si types that don't engage Si stuff enough to even talk about the more interesting Si things as judged by other Si types. Not boring to me, but boring from a utilitarian perspective. 

---
@_Hypathia_ - Yes, nothing as a concept is impossible to approach. Paradoxical. I meant nothing in a more mundane or effective sense. Boring is that which lacks compelling or interesting content. That which is compelling or interesting is highly variant and subjective. Some people think that what they consider interesting should be important to others. Or is objectively worthy and, conversely, that what they find uninteresting is objective unworthy if they believe it to be. That, unfortunately for them, does not make it so. I find INxJ to be ironically most guilty of this. Ironic because they so often thrash ISxJ for refusing to see any perspective but their own.

Also,



Hypathia said:


> Ok I think I solved the INFP riddle. INFPs aren't actually boring. It's their god fucking shitty self-esteem again. It makes them think they're boring, so they don't assert themselves with people, and then it gets boring with people, and that makes them think it confirms that they're a boring person and keeps their esteem down. It's a vicious circle.


The entire type lacks self-esteem? 

I rather think that it is their intense interest in personally valued things, without regard for external validation, and the Si tendency for past-orientation and data collection that makes them boring... not some universal lack of self-confidence.... which doesn't make sense. No type lacks self-confidence intrinsically.


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

Hypathia said:


> I was looking forward to that Ni connection. It's a trap, unless the other has a world view that naturally meshes well with yours. Otherwise, Te/Fe gets involved and shit hits the fan. Quietly, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I think I solved the INFP riddle. INFPs aren't actually boring. It's their god fucking shitty self-esteem again. It makes them think they're boring, so they don't assert themselves with people, and then it gets boring with people, and that makes them think it confirms that they're a boring person and keeps their esteem down. It's a vicious circle.


Well... I couldn't agree with you more, actually. I always avoid people so I wouldn't bore them...
Can I give you a cookie? Man, you deserve it!

Thank you :blushed:


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

soya said:


> Oh, INTPs...I do feel sorry that your "demonic" relationship to Fi makes us seem so fraught with the cooties.


The funny thing is... THAT is the very thing that I love about INFPs. I have no demonic relationship with Fi. I yearn for it. I sit at its feet when I can. Almost every single close connection I have had has been with an xNFP. Kindred spirits. 

I just think it's odd how they are seen. I think it's also odd that the things I mention about them are seen as negative. I don't see it that way at all.


----------



## cindennrella (Jun 10, 2012)

googoodoll said:


> They are boring in comparison to the rest of the other P's even they admit it.


Well, I don't really know if we're _more_ boring than every other P type, I can't think of any ISXP to compare. And again, we are talking about the conventional idea of boring, right? I mean, as an example, I don't have a lot of funny stories, and most people I know enjoy talking about things I don't find interesting, so I just smile and nod: I'm boring. That doesn't mean we can't have an interesting conversation, it depends on what you consider interesting. And I can talk only for myself here, but if I know you won't judge me and you'll have fun with me, I really enjoy taking risks and trying new things, being silly, dancing, and well, you get the idea. But maybe that's just me.
Anyway, I'll only admit being considered boring by most people's standards.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

soya said:


> So which is the most boring instinctual variant, then?
> 
> I think that is subjective, too.


Well I would imagine that your blindspot would automatically be boring in that case.
So for me social types are super boring.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

cindennrella said:


> Well, I don't really know if we're _more_ boring than every other P type, I can't think of any ISXP to compare. And again, we are talking about the conventional idea of boring, right? I mean, as an example, I don't have a lot of funny stories, and most people I know enjoy talking about things I don't find interesting, so I just smile and nod: I'm boring. That doesn't mean we can't have an interesting conversation, it depends on what you consider interesting. And I can talk only for myself here, but if I know you won't judge me and you'll have fun with me, I really enjoy taking risks and trying new things, being silly, dancing, and well, you get the idea. But maybe that's just me.
> Anyway, I'll only admit being considered boring by most people's standards.


Yeah, it can't be emphasized enough that we are talking about boring to the average observer... especially the casual observer. To me, nothing in the world is more interesting than a conversation with an INxP... but, I realize that I am not an objective gauge.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

arkigos said:


> The funny thing is... THAT is the very thing that I love about INFPs. I have no demonic relationship with Fi. I yearn for it. I sit at its feet when I can. Almost every single close connection I have had has been with an xNFP. Kindred spirits.
> 
> I just think it's odd how they are seen. I think it's also odd that the things I mention about them are seen as negative. I don't see it that way at all.



According to Beebe's model, INTP does indeed have Fi in the "demonic" position. I was referring to that.

Your comments certainly support that notion. It doesn't mean that you hate IxFPs, but certainly there appears to be some underlying issue you have with Fi. Perhaps just as you said, you yearn for it. Lacking a strong personal connection to it, you find it easy to ridicule Fi-doms (even in jest) as an observer of an "other".

Comments like the one I just made could contribute to why people might see INFPs as "boring". haha.



arkigos said:


> The entire type lacks self-esteem?
> 
> I rather think that it is their intense interest in personally valued things, without regard for external validation, and the Si tendency for past-orientation and data collection that makes them boring... not some universal lack of self-confidence.... which doesn't make sense. No type lacks self-confidence intrinsically.


Perhaps no type is intrinsically low in confidence, but I have noticed that many INFPs tend to be self-effacing, not fully seeing their own potential or value as others see it. Dominant Fi with inferior Te can produce a need to be "perfect" coupled with an inferiority complex where performance is concerned. INFPs are very hard on themselves, and rarely do we revel in our successes, for we seldom ever take a break from wanting more of ourselves.

You say INFPs don't want external validation, but that is untrue (I'm guessing you are saying that they don't because they are not Fe users)... Te users strongly desire external, tangible results. This is possibly why many INFPs throw themselves into academia, to achieve proof of our intellectual merit... this is also why we might mirror ISTJs in a way, because we push ourselves to develop our Te to prove to the world that we are not just "dreamy idealists", but people to be taken seriously. INFPs are often painted as fanciful, unrealistic, soft of heart, impractical, selfish, naive, and passive. We are going up against that image, proving that we have substantial abilities and qualities too. I'd say there is some struggle there.

I'm not saying all INFPs have low self esteem. However, I see many factors at play that could contribute to it.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Now I can add "people on a forum find me the most boring perceiving type" to my list of "reasons not to have high self esteem"


----------



## Dyslexicon (Mar 9, 2013)

Heheheheheh :kitteh:

No :sad:


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

soya said:


> According to Beebe's model, INTP does indeed have Fi in the "demonic" position. I was referring to that.
> 
> Your comments certainly support that notion. It doesn't mean that you hate IxFPs, but certainly there appears to be some underlying issue you have with Fi. Perhaps just as you said, you yearn for it. Lacking a strong personal connection to it, you find it easy to ridicule Fi-doms (even in jest) as an observer of an "other".
> 
> ...


Well, I rather reject the 8 function model, but that is not the point I suppose. I ridicule INFP more than anything out of what I feel is a kinship and familiarity with them. I hope it isn't taken as ridicule. My goal here is to assist in a better understanding, which I could only hope would be freeing rather than restraining.

I agree completely with your corrections here. In regards to not needing external validation, I meant only in those things they personally value, in the context of Fi and Si. That video I posted of Don Henley at Caddo Lake should show that particularly. I only meant that someone might see an INFP as boring because they don't seek externally for what to value or be intensely interested in.

However, your correction on the point of Te is, of course, quite apt. I have found this very much with INFP... and the need for some validation in academia. I have a close friend, an INFP, who is more knowledgeable on Native American history in our region than any professor on the subject. This is due to his type, and his intense interest in that world... and he spent years toiling through school to get some external validation of this... to make it useful? Perhaps some sort of guilt at his dalliances with nothing to show? I don't know... but it felt very low order Te to me. 

Well, you said it better. I completely agree. Mike, the guy who does NFGeeks on Youtube, for example, though an ENFP... seems almost neurotic about his qualifications... as if they justify him. He mentions them constantly and leans on them heavily in an anecdotal sense. Never to prove his point, but more to justify his presence. Low order Te/Si? 

I guess I just didn't see how it tied back into being 'boring' and self-confidence. However, I think your post speaks to that in a more nuanced way. I find that INFPs seem to become more 'ISTJ' when in a crisis as you describe.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

istp
(i second the peace)


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> istp
> (i second the peace)


Your so random.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Dragunov said:


> Your so random.


LOL IK
ISTP = I see The Pancake


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

arkigos said:


> Well, I rather reject the 8 function model, but that is not the point I suppose. I ridicule INFP more than anything out of what I feel is a kinship and familiarity with them. I hope it isn't taken as ridicule. My goal here is to assist in a better understanding, which I could only hope would be freeing rather than restraining.
> 
> I agree completely with your corrections here. In regards to not needing external validation, I meant only in those things they personally value, in the context of Fi and Si. That video I posted of Don Henley at Caddo Lake should show that particularly. I only meant that someone might see an INFP as boring because they don't seek externally for what to value or be intensely interested in.
> 
> ...


My best friend in the world is an INTP, and there's nothing I love more than cutting him down (that, or beating him at a game). I think jabbing at each other must be inherent to the INTP-INFP dynamic.

It's true, what you say about INFPs not needing external validation concerning what to be interested in... I find INFPs to be very "geeky" in that sense - intensely interested in something specific, not caring if anybody else shares that enthusiasm. I feel so sorry for my friends, the ones I bore to tears with my diatribes... I can go on and on about tea, anthropology, color theory... yikes. I am like a senile old man trapped in a young woman's body. 

ENFPs seem in a way more insecure than INFPs to me, but of course that is my subjective impression. Of course, their Te is tertiary and not inferior, so I'd expect it to be more developed than INFP's... but I do notice a pattern among the ENFPs I have known, that they often need to cite their "qualifications"...to talk about the things they have done so as to imply, "I know what I am talking about". Perhaps the more social nature of the ENFP drives that behavior.

When I am stressed, I am sure I resemble an xSTJ. Regrattably, Ne still makes it hard not to get sidetracked. A true ISTJ is much more focused, and that I envy.


----------



## Megakill (Nov 3, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> She embodies everything I can't stand. The superficial artist. She just warmed up the room to these men. She made it more stale to me. Oh, we get to be free, yippee. It isn't actually freedom. I actually see her as a tyrant. Everyone must conform to her "freedom", and you're a square if you don't. Being "free" aint walking around barefoot and just being bold. Jane from Breaking Bad is another character like this I can't stand.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. INFP women are my favorite probably. I want a woman who is.....difficult. INFP are rough round the edges. They have attitude.


Let me guess...traumatizing past experience?


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> *I don't consider spontaneity and thrill seeking, "fun".* I find it incredibly boring. So, SP. Free in all the wrong ways. Most people would find me boring, and half dead. Whatever.
> *^Words my best friend who's also an INFJ would say. But for different reasons. It's the exact thing I joke about her being boring. Can't always plan fun now can we? *:tongue:
> A perfect example of this is the Lila character from Dexter. So can't stand her. She has a superficiality that passes for grace and confidence. An ease to her being, that lacks any intensity. Nothing is hidden, because all she has to offer is displayed. When I find can find out everything I need to know about you in ten minutes, you're boring. I don't care how much you duck social convention or how free spirited you are. Free spirits don't have spirits.





Hypathia said:


> God fuck I'm glad I wasn't the only one to dislike this dumb bitch


Are you both sure you're not hating on her more because she's a "gross english titty vampire," "little miss pardon my tits," borderline arsonist as opposed to her than due to her being an SP? Heh heh.

Just for the record though, I couldn't wait for her to get killed off and wished Dexter didn't go as easy on her as he did.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

INXP I think, the two types are stuck in their own heads more than engaged with the present world I think typically.
This makes for a rather dull looking person unless you break down the social barrier and find their thoughts entertaining.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

The OP seems obsessed with this J/P thing. It's half of her threads she's made.


----------



## INFJElisabet (Jan 27, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> INTJ and INFJ are supposed to be a good match actually. They have Ni, and can bring clarity to our vagueness. I feel they understand me.
> 
> But I am close to INTJ, and you are close INFJ, so we are kind of in the same region. I need a true INTJ
> 
> :kitteh:


My best and oldest friend is an INTJ. Never had a friendship so deep and easy. And we have never fought. Well, I can get angry and he just replies calmly and logically, then I feel embarrassed and then everything goes back to normal.


----------



## idkwatimdoing (Dec 15, 2013)

I would have guessed INTP, but it seems the consensus is ISTP. I'm not shocked to see INxP show up a lot although I think the types are often perceived as boring because they choose to be. Personally most conversations bore me so I choose not to really engage them and let it end. I'd rather be seen as boring then sit through a bunch of pointless conversations.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

hailfire said:


> Are you both sure you're not hating on her more because she's a "gross english titty vampire," "little miss pardon my tits," borderline arsonist as opposed to her than due to her being an SP? Heh heh.
> 
> Just for the record though, I couldn't wait for her to get killed off and wished Dexter didn't go as easy on her as he did.


No. She was a flake before she was even revealed as so bad. Her aura is odious to me. The English part didn't help her cause though. lol. I do like English women and find the accent adorable to be honest, but it can be grating in certain situations.

Jane from Breaking Bad was the same way. Couldn't stand her for the same reason.

btw, what do you think Deb Morgan is? She seems SP to me. And I like her a lot.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I would have to say all the introverted Ps in general. It would depend on what you find boring to narrow it down to one Type. Personally, I only really relate to the utilitarian Temperaments (NTs & SPs). I wouldn't mind listening to ISTPs talk about techie stuff, ISFPs are pleasant for me to talk to about a variety of things, and of course other INTPs are okay for me to talk to, so far. However, it's the males I mostly relate to though. 

So I guess that really narrows it down to INFPs being the most boring to me, since I don't really share anything in common in the way of interests and outlook with them.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

The perceiving type which is least represented in this thread is typed as most boring perceiver


----------



## orni (Sep 19, 2012)

zazara said:


> Why thank you. :wink:
> 
> Seriously though? I've never heard that before.


You must not have been here long enough to experience the INXJ-ENFP circlejerk


----------



## Afruabarkio (May 29, 2011)

FearAndTrembling said:


> She embodies everything I can't stand. The superficial artist. She just warmed up the room to these men. She made it more stale to me. Oh, we get to be free, yippee. It isn't actually freedom. I actually see her as a tyrant. Everyone must conform to her "freedom", and you're a square if you don't. Being "free" aint walking around barefoot and just being bold. Jane from Breaking Bad is another character like this I can't stand.


I got to agree.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Derange At 170 said:


> I'm a P and I'm an almost religious adherent of "99% of all people/stuff/ideas are boring".
> 
> "But you're an ENTP! You're supposed to see possibilities!"
> 
> ...


But you would never say this to me. I'm a unicorn!


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

So I can't think of a P type I find to be more boring than an other. ISTPs-clearly you've never watched them fix something for you, and gaze upon that wonder. INTPs-you just have to find something they are interested in and they will geek out. INFPs-only boring if they go on about their deep held personal values, which most really don't unless you push the wrong issue with them (learned from experience). 

But there is one thing we can all agree on, ENTPs are most certainly not boring. :kitteh:


----------



## Sabrah (Aug 6, 2013)

ISTPs can come across as boring because they do not share many of their thoughts. Same with INFPs. Both types have a very active mind, but can appear dull to others.


----------



## DiscoveringSelf (Dec 20, 2013)

Isfp


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

CourtneyJD said:


> But you would never say this to me. I'm a unicorn!


I've never wanted to motorboat a unicorn before


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Derange At 170 said:


> I've never wanted to motorboat a unicorn before


Have you ever come face to face with a unicorn though? 

Didn't think so.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Don't know, but this however might be one of the most boring discussions. Trying to prove the universal truth in something so subjective? That's like 2 walls running in each other FOREVER. Or maybe 2.5 walls, depending on which wall is larger.


----------



## Khiro (Nov 28, 2012)

SplitTheAtom said:


> Don't know, but this however might be one of the most boring discussions. Trying to prove the universal truth in something so subjective? That's like 2 walls running in each other FOREVER. Or maybe 2.5 walls, depending on which wall is larger.


I don't think anyone's really expecting proof.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

ISTJs are a bit boring, I must admit, but it's because they haven't found annoying ENFPs to gauge them out of their routine shells. ENFPs are extremely annoying to me, and annoying is worse than boring, in my opinion.


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

ME!
Every time I enter a room, people leave immediately.
Whenever I speak, people fall asleep. Twice now I've caused others to slip into a coma, just by telling them about my day.
I have refined the art of making other people's eyes glaze over. (It's happening to you *right now*, isn't it?)
I know I've struck gold when others begin bashing their heads against the walls, drooling uncontrollably, or leave the city with no forwarding address.

I am the most boring perceiver!
Bow down to my boringness!
Feel the slippery grey grip of my life sucking kiss!


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

cursive said:


> ME!
> Every time I enter a room, people leave immediately.
> Whenever I speak, people fall asleep. Twice now I've caused others to slip into a coma, just by telling them about my day.
> I have refined the art of making other people's eyes glaze over. (It's happening to you right now, isn't it?)
> ...


10/10 I lol'd.


----------



## IAmReason (Feb 11, 2014)

Well in my opinion ISTJs are the most boring type of them all but in perceivers I would have to say ISTP

Mine?

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/179287-ok-my-type-what.html


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Judging from the first page, this has turned into an Epic








moment. 

Nerds in quiet voice: SP's are boring.


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

Derange At 170 said:


> I'm a P and I'm an almost religious adherent of "99% of all people/stuff/ideas are boring".
> 
> "But you're an ENTP! You're supposed to see possibilities!"
> 
> ...



It's pretty common for ENTPs(and INTPs) to feel bored with all the mundane stuff and people in ordinary life, pretty common for NP types to hate redundant, mundane chores and small talk.

I know I am constantly fighting off boredom.


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

To the OP, not really type related, I know by the stereotypes SPs are these fun loving, party animals but even they can differ dramatically over what they consider interesting and boring, what one ESFP might consider to be engaging and fun another will consider dull. This is similar to "which type is the most intelligent", then _INTJ_ gets the most votes(intelligence not correlated to NiTe).


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

IAmReason said:


> INTPs - My second favorite type, Far from boring, real good abstract points, etc.
> 
> ISTP - No sense of humor, Usually quite intelligent, but can be a bit annoyingly arrogant and in your face.
> 
> ...


This is all wrong. Well, mostly wrong. 

First, the ISTPs I associate with are some of the most zany and creative people I know.. and I know some really creative people. Like:




Ventricity said:


> View attachment 93760
> intps boring? no wai!


...this. If I heard that someone thought up a Lobster Rage Fist and, moreover, actually DID it? I'd immediately think ISTP. We want to box up ISTP into mechanics and sports and it isn't true it all. In fact, I think an ISTP friend of mine actually DID duct tape an animal to his body once to use as a weapon, just because he is ridiculous. I'd never think of or do anything like that. Though, it is pretty funny.

Your description of ESFP is awful. It is stupidly wrong. I've had ESFPs stand up for me so often, flying in the face of the consequences for doing so. I could write a book about the heroism I have seen from ESFPs. I have literally on more than one occasion been reduced to tears and had to leave to gather myself while observing an ESFP interact with people around them. Their observational skills and strong moral characteristics are the stuff of legend. You are dead wrong.

I have similar anecdotes for ESTPs. Some of my truest friends and anything but ignorant. Certainly not contesting you for the title.

INFP = wrong, in that characterizing INFP as 'kind, helpful but irrational feeling' is not indicative over many other types.

ENFP = wrong, in that characterizing them by sense of humor is ... well, odd. I am sure they can be funny... but probably not known for it, and certainly not a core characteristic.

ISFP = wrong. I wouldn't call altruism characteristic of them, and certainly not to the point of self-annihilation. The stereotype that they are selfish is at least speaking toward something that is true. What you describe is more indicative of Fe. 

The last thing I did with an ISTP was fire off model rockets across a field toward a police station, which we retrieved GET THIS with remote control helicopters with go pros attached to them to visualize the hooking mechanism. Yeah, most boring type for sure.


----------



## zombiefishy (May 12, 2013)

infp?


----------

